# JACK HOWARD PROJECT on eBay



## PAPALAPIN (Nov 28, 2008)

About a dozen bows were found in Jack Howard shop after his death,  Hs widow, Ms Dorethy Howard has turned them over to us.  The ones needing repair will be refinished by Droptine59 and sold on eBay with ALL proceeds going to Ms. Dorothy.

170282956497

However,  one 40# Classic was found brand bew ready to sell.

It is up on auction right now...170282956497

Don't miss this opportunity to own one of the best recurves ever made. 

Bid now...bid often...bid high

It is for a good cause.


----------



## OconeeDan (Nov 29, 2008)

And Droptine59 can do a wonderful job with a bow.
WOW, that is a purty thing.  Who is auctioning it off?
Dan


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Nov 29, 2008)

Dan

I have one...very smooth, fast shooter.

Ray Roan (Numpls) is handling the auction.

The riser is African Vermillian and Jacks own formula of black plastic...not phenolic.  It has a steel rod molded into the riser for rigidity.  Only bow like it.  All of the lams are spin matched for exact stiffness.  Jack was th only bower to do this.

This is a the last one available new.

Ray is off on an elk hunt.  I can answere any questions 'til he gets back


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 29, 2008)

PAPALAPIN said:


> Ray is off on an elk hunt.  I can answere any questions 'til he gets back




Ray take payment plans?  

Would love to get this one for Mr. T-Bug for Christmas but it's gonna go way too steep for me.

Good luck, that sucker is almost as beautiful as yours Jack.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Nov 29, 2008)

I will be surprised if it doesn't break $1000.00

I have a high bid of $800.00 but I won't go higher than that.

The last two we did that were finished off by Rich Lopez went for $1500 and $1800 but those were heavier weights   (60+)and the last two that Jack made.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Nov 30, 2008)

Don't miss out on this

Best bow you will ever shoot


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Nov 30, 2008)

The auction is up to $810.00

Jack Sold these bows for $800 and this is the last one available new from Jack's Widow.


----------



## halrowland (Dec 1, 2008)

any lefties in the batch?


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Dec 1, 2008)

We have two left handed Jack Howard Hunters.  One is 62# and the other is 68# .

They will be going up in about a week.  Ray Roan (Numpls) has them but he is on an elk hunt.  When he gets back, the first lefty wil lgo up.

Now, one thing ya need to lknow about a Jack Howard Hunters is that it is a Damon Howatt Hunter finished by Jack with his logo.  Jack did only 50# of these so they are very rare, and evn rarer in the Left handed model.  THe Damon Howatt Hunter is a great bow in its own right, and the Jack Howard editions are very rare.  A real collector's item, but still very shootable.  Although these two bows were made in the '80's, they are brand new, never used.

We do not expect that they will bring as much as the Classic, and Lefties usuall go cheaper than right handed bows so they should be very affordable.  We will let you know here when the first leftie goes up for auction on ebay.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Dec 5, 2008)

Stuck at $810 with 4 days to go


----------

